# Starting own hvac co.



## Tomgeer (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm looking for advice on how I should start my own co. I see a strong need for a dependable co. in my area. Are there any uisnes grants available? Any sugestions are welcomed. Thank You.


----------



## hf05 (Mar 14, 2006)

customers


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

So you think someone should give you money (business grant) to compete against the guys working out of their own wallet? 

If you are good, if you have the initiative required, If you can face adversity head-on, If you save money on your own, If you get up every morning and go to work even when you don't have to, If you stay up late nights to complete all the paperwork, If you say the buck stops here, that mistake is my responsibility, then you might be ready to go into business for yourself and you would already have saved the money it takes to get started.


----------



## Tomgeer (Nov 20, 2006)

thom said:


> So you think someone should give you money (business grant) to compete against the guys working out of their own wallet?
> 
> If you are good, if you have the initiative required, If you can face adversity head-on, If you save money on your own, If you get up every morning and go to work even when you don't have to, If you stay up late nights to complete all the paperwork, If you say the buck stops here, that mistake is my responsibility, then you might be ready to go into business for yourself and you would already have saved the money it takes to get started.


Amazing how every one getts upset or affended by mt questions. All I wanted to know is if any of you have heard about any grants because I have. And I wanted to know if any of you have taken advantage of them. I didn't need a moral break down of what a person should be like befor they start a co. of their own. I'll tell you that I know lots of owners that are nothing like what you discribed. However, I am. But the question isn't how moral or dedicated, or even how late one works, it is simply do you have any suggestions on starting a small indipendant co?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Actually the only thing you were specific about was a grant. I stand by my response, and no, I know of no grants available to construction companies.


----------



## Tomgeer (Nov 20, 2006)

thom said:


> Actually the only thing you were specific about was a grant. I stand by my response, and no, I know of no grants available to construction companies.


Thanks for the tip and GREAT advice on starting a co. I look forward to the road ahead :thumbsup: . OH! and I stand by that response aswell.


----------



## Hvacman4god (Feb 18, 2007)

Tom,

Im unsure as to what certifications you have already, but I would start with Universal E.P.A License, Mechanical Contractor or Residential Specialty License and your Business License. Then you have to work more on the legal aspects of your business such as what type an example would be sole proprietorship.


----------



## Diesel65 (Jan 31, 2007)

I am going to assume you have most if not all the tool's of the trade, and a reliable service van. Next up will be the required certification, then corporation and insurance.

Business plan will fit in there before you start anything, and at least a 3 month working capital in the bank.

Once you have busted your butt doing all that, you give the boss 2 weeks notice, and jump in with both feet.

Some get into some side work before quitting the full time gig, (but there are ethic's and morals involved there). And you don't want to start off by stepping on your employer's toes.

The only "grant" I know of is that you "grant" yourself the dedication to put it all on the line.
It's hard and it takes B#$%S but it can be done. Good luck.


----------



## mdavis3238 (Dec 15, 2006)

*business*

I was the same way I started 2.5 yrs ago. I applied for a sba loan,and the bank turned me down....sba is not reliable as people think... so I saved and used my own money first yr was not to good. but I worked and worked. I have 3 work trucks and a shop now.. did it all own my own .I actually called the bank who didnt want to take a chance on me an stuck it in there face. told em I didnt need their stinkin money.... I think Im doing pretty good.....trust me, better off in long run when you dont owe the bank that money back.......GOOD LUCK>>>>>:thumbup:


----------

